# KOHLER GENERATOR WONT START



## ride

i have a kohler 7000 watt generator that ran when i bought it. it is a gas generator. i brought it on a trip and it would not start. it won't even turn over. i bypassed the solenoid and took power right to the starter, she cranks but will not start. i tried a new solenoid and nothing again. changed spark plugs as well
Its in a 1995 gorgie boy  
 thanks Mike


----------



## LEN

Re: KOHLER GENERATOR WONT START

Welcome

Fuel Do you have enough in the tank to draw? Spark When you turn it over does it Spark the plugs? Check wires to control board. If you just jump the solenoid you get starter engagement but no power to the coil. 

LEN


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: KOHLER GENERATOR WONT START

Like Len says, you have to separately check for electric, fuel, spark and don't forget air.


----------



## ride

RE: KOHLER GENERATOR WONT START

Len / Texas - Thanks for the quick reply.

- Fuel is good
- It won't turn over so I cleaned all the battery connections
- I've got power going to the coil
- The fuse looks good
- The circuit board connections all look good & clean

Are there any safety switches? Like low oil pressure...and if so, would it prevent it from turning over? Or maybe the the timer, if it's broken? anything else I could check?

Appreciate all you do!


----------



## davidjlaylon1270

Yes there are relays and a low oil shut off.


----------

